# ohss



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Please can someone tell me when you are at risk of ohss. I have just had my 10th menopur injection tonight and i'm starting to get worried as I haven't got a clue when you should be looking out for the signs. Can you get it now or is it just after egg collection and egg transfer. Please help, i'm freaking out here. Also what kind of symptoms do you look out for

Thanks alot

Emma x


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello Emma,

I understand your fears - the thought of OHSS is scary. Don't panic too much, as I think only 5% or so of women get it. I'm not sure exactly when it starts, but I think it builds up as you're stimulating, if you ar producing too many follicles - hopefully your clinic will be monitoring this. I think it generally it starts properly after EC and can get worse if you proceed to ET. Talk to your clinic about it - I'm sure they'll be able to give you some information. I was over-stimulated - 38 eggs collected! However, my clinic told me to inject buserelin twice a day and drinl 3 litres of water, which I did. I had some bloating and discomfort, but manage to avoid any serious problems. Drink lots of water as this helps to wash out excess hormones. There's discussions and advice on this site, if you do a search on here.

Also, here's a link giving you some information:

http://www.ivf-infertility.com/ivf/standard/complications/ovarian_stimulation/ohss.php

Hope this all helps a bit. If you want more information, do a search on the net - plenty of sites.

Best of luck! I hope you feel a little better now.

Jayne


----------

